

How to Find Intial Team for a StartUp Idea? - kriru

Hi,<p>I have a this idea which in my opinion will do very well but I can not do it alone (do not have all the skill sets). I am looking for people to join/help out but nut sure of the approach . I have the following questions<p>1. On what criteria do I select a team member ? (Suppose need a php programmer and have 5 candidates , how do I select one?)
2.What should be the compensation/ remuneration/equity I should offer ?
3. Anything else that the more pedant hackers suggest I must keep in mind :-)
======
anchoivy
This is a response to just your first question:

1\. They need to be passionate about your idea. 2\. They need to be able to
connect with you on a personal level. 3\. They need to have the right skill
sets for your project.

This is the order I put it in because of a few reasons. First,
passion/determination is what drives startups in the first place. Without
passion, everything else is half assed, so you want someone who believes in
your product and/or your idea. Startups co-founders or the early team members
of the founding team is like a marriage. You will be spending ALOT of time
with them so make sure you guys can get along. I say skills last because in
all honestly, anyone can code. If you're looking at the same range of
experience, they will all most likely be able to do what you need them to do.

It's the other factors that you don't see on paper that you want to look for.
Look for passionate people and devs you can get along with in the long run.
Hope it helps.

~~~
kriru
thanks:)

------
ig1
Talent, determination and personal connection. If someone doesn't have all
three, they're not a good match.

For cofounders an even equity split is the norm unless one founder brings some
particular extra value. but no hard-and-fast rule really, basically just find
a split that everyone agrees on.

For early employees see Fred Wilson article:
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/11/employee-equity-how-
much.htm...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/11/employee-equity-how-much.html)

~~~
kriru
tx ... it helps

